# homemade recipes for a finishing sauce?



## homeruk (Mar 27, 2017)

been using stubbs original bbq sauce to finish off my ribs with the last year or so, find it not too sweet with a little kick of heat at the end
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






was looking to make something up and once a small batch test tun has been given the thumbs up by the other half then going into full production mode and making a dozen jars or so, idea being 1 jar one smoke session no waste or keeping it in the fridge etc

am thinking along the same lines as jam preserving..buying 23p cheapo lemon curd, junking the curd and running the jars through the dish washer..has worked last few years for me and cheapest way to get a jam jar with a lid, im guessing this method would do for bbq sauce too..

so anyone got a tried and tested recipe and if you have tried the stubbs original sauce and its similar to that then even better

btw..little heads up..stainless steel rib rack..without the £30 cost

picked up one of these, pulled off the nylon feet at the bottom and dremeled off the m4 threads, ran it through the dishwasher to see if anything corroded and all good
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





folds down and you pull it out to fit the thickness of your ribs, bigger better stronger than a "rib rack" and a fraction of the cost

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/...t-lid-organiser-stainless-steel-art-70154800/


----------



## schlotz (Mar 27, 2017)

Here is one we've been making for quite some time. Gave up on commercial offerings. It's called Rum Sweet Heat http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/180490/bbq-sauce-2-rum 

Matt


----------

